# Fünf realistische Industrieanlagen in 3D für die SPS-Ausbildung



## WeissT (30 März 2010)

MHJ-Software bietet ab sofort fünf vorgefertigte Industrieanlagen in 3D-Ansicht an, welche für die S7-SPS-Ausbildung hervorragend geeignet sind. 
Das SPS-Programm kann mit dem Siemens Simatic Manager oder WinSPS-S7 erstellt und ohne weitere Hardware an der 3D-Anlage getestet werden.
Die S7-SoftSPS wird dabei über TCP/IP angesprochen und wie eine reale S7-CPU programmiert. 

Durch die zoom- und schwenkbare 3D Echtzeit-Grafik sowie dem Echtzeit-Ton, wird eine bisher unerreicht realistische Simulationsumgebung geschaffen.
Über die Maus kann aktiv in den Prozess eingegriffen werden. So ist es beispielsweise möglich das Transportgut von einem Band zu stoßen.

Die Fakten:
- 5 virtuelle 3D-Anlagen
- Verwendbar ohne weitere Hardware mit WinSPS-S7 oder STEP7 V5.x von SIEMENS
- Mit Echtzeit-Ton
- Zoom und schwenkbare 3D Echtzeit-Grafik 
- Der Ausbilder kann Fehlerquellen bei Signalgebern einbauen

Überzeugen Sie sich selbst. Anbei ein Link mit Videos zu den Anlagen:
http://www.mhj-online.de/de/index.php?cat=c90_ITS-PLC-MHJ-Edition.html&information 

Eine Demo kann unter folgendem Link geladen werden:
http://www.mhj-online.de/de/shop_content.php?coID=11#ITS_PLC


----------



## vierlagig (30 März 2010)

1. sehr schön!
2. der Preis bezieht sich auf eine Einzellizenz?


----------



## WeissT (30 März 2010)

Hallo,

ja, bei den Preisen handelt es sich jeweils um Einzellizenzen.

Gruss
T. Weiss


----------



## ronnie.b (5 April 2010)

Hallo Herr Weiss,
die Software ist wirklich super gelungen.
Darf ich mal indiskret fragen wie das programmiert ist? WPF?

Grüsse
Ronnie Biehl


----------



## Markus (5 April 2010)

verdammt gut gemacht! :s12:

kommt bei den jungen leute sicher gut an, hat irgendwie ein bisschen egoshooter charakter... 
mein erster gedanke: wie wäre das wohl wenn man seine eigenen step7 prozessmodelle z.B. als map in quake 3 arena spielen könnte...


----------



## Safety (5 April 2010)

Hallo Herr Weiss,
ich finde die Modelle sehr gelungen, wenn ich da an meine Ausbildung denke!
Jetzt hat man einen Realenbezug zu einem Thema. Was passiert bei einem Crash oder überlauf kracht es dann auch ordentlich?


----------



## WeissT (6 April 2010)

Hallo,

anbei die Antworten auf die Fragen:
>WPF?
Die Anlagen wurden mit einer 3D-Engine entwickelt.

>Crash
Wenn es zu Kollisionen von Objekten kommt, dann erfolgt eine akustische Rückmeldung. An den Erschütterungen arbeiten wir noch.

Gruss
T. Weiss


----------

